# "Locationgate": Apple zahlt Schadenersatz an südkoreanischen Nutzer



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

In dem als "Locationgate" bekannt gewordenen Datenschutz"skandal" hat jetzt die südkoreanische Niederlassung erstmals Schadenersatz an einen Nutzer bezahlt. Ein Gericht hatte ihm die Summe von 1 Million Won (~ 660 Euro) zugesprochen, da der Kläger die Verletzung seiner verfassungsmäßigen Rechte und psychologischen Streß geltend gemacht hatte.
Bleibt abzuwarten, ob die Zahlung ein Einzelfall bleibt.

Zum Artikel in der Süddeutschen Zeitung...


----------

